# Can we talk about shop safety?



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Where the heck is Norm? Posted here before, but noteworthy with the talk about guards, splitters and riving knives recently.  bill

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f30/scary-15171/ Click on this


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Didn't Norm retire?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

OM friggin' G!! I thought he was going to loose a thumb. I don't think there was any safety anything.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's another one*

He says "Not the safest thing I'm don' right now".....damn straight!
No safety anything here either! 

Just so no one gets their britches bunched up.....These are good examples of bad examples:







No safety anything here either:





OK where the heck is OSHA?





This is the "best" of the worst. reaching over the blade...Yipes and moving like a ping pong player. This guy must get paid by the piece.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> Just so no one gets their britches bunched up.....These are good examples of bad examples


Yes they are.












 







.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Explain the problem with the drum sander. Other than reaching over and grabbing the piece as it comes out, I'm not seeing anything inherently dangerous.
I am a little curious why the piece didn't come flying out the other side - ejected by the sanding head since there wasn't anything to slow it down.


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> This is the "best" of the worst. reaching over the blade...Yipes and moving like a ping pong player. This guy must get paid by the piece.
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3HBfj423cc&NR=1


Wow......its more likely he would lose a hand, then a finger...just half a second of broken concentration .......wow


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This sander has a guard*



klr650 said:


> Explain the problem with the drum sander. Other than reaching over and grabbing the piece as it comes out, I'm not seeing anything inherently dangerous.
> I am a little curious why the piece didn't come flying out the other side - ejected by the sanding head since there wasn't anything to slow it down.







This sander has a partition in front of the feed end to prevent putting your hand or fingers under the roller. The other one has nothing in front of the feed end, so I'd consider it more dangerous. 

As far as it not shooting the work out, I think the roller speed is slow enough that it will, but just not at a very high rate. My only experience is with a dual drum sander, a General 24", and that has a variable speed platten and a considerable cover/dust collector over the drums. I believe the drums are counter rotating, but I'm not sure. That may not make any difference anyway. I'll check 'cause I'm real curious now that you brought that issue up. :yes: bill


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

These were good bad examples. Of course there is a problem if you want to demonstrate old antique machinery, (there is a cultural value in that) but if you do that you have to be extra careful and not turn your back to the flywheel talking to the audience balancing on wood scraps and sit down with your head an inch from the pulley. Most of all, in those situations no hurry is needed. The guy in the shingle factory reminded me of Charlie Chaplin working on the assembly line (not as funny though).


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

That guy in the shingle factory was so accustomed to his job, at times he didn't look when picking up the shingles as they came off the saw.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh my,how things have changed.BW


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

I can't find the video for it - but there is one from Dirty Jobs where they are splitting shingles on a bandsaw that is terrifying. The shingles are loaded on edge and split corner to corner.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> This sander has a partition in front of the feed end to prevent putting your hand or fingers under the roller. The other one has nothing in front of the feed end, so I'd consider it more dangerous.
> 
> As far as it not shooting the work out, I think the roller speed is slow enough that it will, but just not at a very high rate. My only experience is with a dual drum sander, a General 24", and that has a variable speed platten and a considerable cover/dust collector over the drums. I believe the drums are counter rotating, but I'm not sure. That may not make any difference anyway. I'll check 'cause I'm real curious now that you brought that issue up. :yes: bill


Well you have a point, having a nice guard in front of the rollers would definitely lessen your changes of having your fingers sanded off.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> This is the "best" of the worst. reaching over the blade...Yipes and moving like a ping pong player. This guy must get paid by the piece.
> ‪Sawmill Making Cedar Shakes and Shingles - Roof Life of Oregon‬‏ - YouTube


couldn't believe i was seeing this!!! one day he's sure to lose a hand or an arm!


----------

